# g0444 medicare depression screening



## 01085585 (May 11, 2012)

Has anyone billed the g0444 Medicare depression screening? If so is there a specific form or set of questions you use? any info would helo. thanks!


----------



## hewitt (May 11, 2012)

Not sure which CPTs you are considering, but here is an LCD that might get you started! 
http://apps.ngsmedicare.com/lcd/LCD_L26895.htm


----------



## fun4debb01@gmail.com (Oct 31, 2012)

*dx code for depression screening*

what is a payable dx for depressions screening with medicare?


----------



## 01085585 (Nov 5, 2012)

v79.0


----------



## Evelyn Kim (Nov 6, 2012)

recommend accomplishing the PHQ-9 for the depression screening, or at least the mini 3 question screening in order to bill the G0444.  
(Developed by Drs. Robert L. Spitzer, Janet B.W. Williams, Kurt Kroenke and colleagues, with an educational grant from Pfizer Inc.
Copyright © 2005 Pfizer, Inc. All rights reserved.)


----------

